# If Things Go Wrong...



## Gasparlini (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I posted about Gaspar's hip dysplasia in another post, but I'm just wondering if anyone can offer some specific advice about the proper protocol for when a puppy is diagnosed with a hereditary health condition like HD? Basically, my breeder has not responded to my emails/phone calls (I first tried to contact her over a month ago about it) and I'm just wondering if there's any more I should be doing, and/or if the breeder has any particular obligations she needs to fulfil? I spoke with someone at the Kennel Club who said that it comes under the Consumer Goods Act and that if I have "defective" goods (her actual words), I have a right to an exchange or refund. Obviously I'm not about to swap a member of my family for a new one! It's not like having a faulty toaster or something. The sire and bitch both had low hip scores, and I followed all the responsible advise about low-level exercise etc, so I'm not looking to blame anyone, but I just feel like I want the breeder to acknowledge the problem and offer SOME sort of support! 

Does anyone have any advice or thoughts about it? Would really appreciate it! 

p.s. the breeder is part of the KC Accredited Breeder Scheme


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

If your breeder has any obligations regarding health problems, they should be spelled out specifically in your contract. That's the only way the breeder would have a legal obligation. Moral obligation is a different story... 

Obviously, exchange or refund are not going to work for you. I kind of doubt if you're going to get any help with the Vet bills, though. What does your contract say? Yes, it sure would be nice if your breeder offered some moral support, at least.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

#1 - being a AKC approved breeder means nothing -#2 if the breeder is not willing to talk to you contract or not you will V where you are - # 3 a great hobby breeder would want to know about your pups problem - #4 list the breeder so others can avoid this problem - PIKE and my heart goes out to you !!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If the breeder has taken all the steps necessary to produce quality pups, I am normally on their side.
Them not responding to a major health problem, makes them a uncaring breeder in my book.
Yes it will go back to the contract, but I would be looking to find litter mates. When you looked up the hip scores, did you look at the scores on the previous dogs in the bloodline up to 5 generations back? Even brothers and sisters of the sire/bitch.
If they knowingly bred dogs that have a history of producing HD pups. You may or may not have legal recourse. I'm not the type of person the sues but I darn sure would want to drag their name through the mud if they knew there was a good chance of this happening. 

If you breeder is not on deaths door, they should have responded to you. I once sent my breeder a question that was a small one on how to proceed with a training stage. He sent me a short reply and a apology for taking 2 days to respond. Said he would give me a more in depth one when he returned next week. We live in the US and he was out of the country for work.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Let Me Help You hear as my mate has me full on Nordic Warrior ready 

I have fought it faced it and held on.

I do fear poorly I fear for my mate 

Now you make one more call on education love and support to them

No answer make it real and Raw but keep the emotions low facts clear

No answer start here Light them up web-site phone numbers

and tell em

your doing this without some support or self pride or cares

too much in life we become Victims in most of this

Now be a Warrior or call the real nail driver'

SOS bush planes a coming hold on my beloved Rudy

Be proactive its your mate fight for them

I would fight for you

both sides of a ditch have 2 sides

find your right side

WE care and I am willing to Roar 

keep us posted and if your just plain being a nail job by the other

Ring My Dinner Bell

I start slow

but a Great finisher

God Bless kids without choices RBD and Folks who need support and vets


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Our breeder pulled the same thing when our Riley was diagnosed with this. Please feel free to message me or my mom for any advice we can give. My moms user name is Emily1970


----------

